# TC custom diaphragm calls



## jlutcher51

These are custom one at a time hand made custom diaphragms made by the one and only torry cooke. He makes howlers,distress, and turkey diaphragms that produce some of the most realistic sounds i have ever heard. These calls are easy to use after a little practice and i gaurantee you will agree that these are the best diaphragms you will ever use. The starting price for these calls is 8 dollars and top out around 12. If you have any questions or want to order any of these calls feel free to message me, email me [email protected] , or call me (804) 955 0620 if i dont answer please leave a message


----------



## jlutcher51

He also makes amp horns for the howlers. These horns very in length just depends on how much you want the sound amplified they are priced by length and start out at 25 dollars this is about a 4 1/2 to 5" inch horn and it doubles the sound. They are made out of cow horns and are sized to fit a standard 5/8" toneboard if you would like to put one in it.


----------



## jlutcher51




----------

